# SD card is giving me an I/O error 0x8007045D and does not allow any files to copy



## joyo915 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi, I have a 16GB SanDisk microsdhc memory card that originally came with my android phone. I recently bought a new memory card for my phone and my intention was to use this 16GB in my android tablet to store music and other data files. At first, I was getting this 0x8007045D I/O error message for a couple songs/files as I was transferring files from both my laptop to the memory card via an adapter and also from the memory card onto my laptop. I googled the error, and saw many suggestions to reformat the memory card. I've done this before without any problems and I thought it was a good idea to start fresh for the tablet to have plenty of room to store its own app files as well. Unfortunately, now I cannot transfer any files to the memory card from the computer without receiving this 0x8007045D error. Is there any way to salvage this memory card? I've also read it could be the adapter, but I have several sdcard adapters lying around and my card produces the same error in all the adapters. If it's relevant, my laptop has Windows 7 64-bit operating system.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Most commonly it's turns out to be a faulty or fake SD Card. Where did you buy it? Have you tried formatting it in the Android Device? Are your card readers/adapters HC compliant?


----------



## joyo915 (Jul 24, 2010)

It came with my htc android phone when I bought it at Best Buy almost two years ago. I haven't had any issues with it prior to this. I did put it into my android tablet and it asked to format it, so yes, it has been formatted in the device as well with no luck. I do have an HC compliant adapter, but it didn't work with that either


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So does it format and work in the Android device still or does it not work in the phone either?


----------



## joyo915 (Jul 24, 2010)

I can put it in a device and it will work ie when i take photos they will still save to my sd card. The problem is that it will not let me remove the photos and place them on my computer or let me put anything from the computer onto the memory card. In your opinion, do you think this is fixable or should I just chalk it up to a loss?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If it works in the tablet it seems the issue would be the card readers or computer. Do you have access to another computer with a card reader, preferably a fairly new computer?

You can also try the HP USB Format tool: http://www.pcworld.com/product/946261/hp-usb-disk-storage-format-tool.html
Works on all brands.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What type of card is it? Is it SD, SDHC, or SDXC?

The tool that *Triple6* recommended is the best one to try since it also repartitions the drive as well as formats it. (It is preferable to use a quick format on those cards since they already have a very limited lifespan in terms of how many times before they fail that you can write to them.)

If the phone used a proprietary format, that tool should overwrite it. It is always best to format the card in the device that will be using it for just that reason.

The reader will need to be able to read the specific card type, and a driver may need to be installed for SDXC. Standard readers cannot read SDXC, and some older ones can't read SDHC, either.


----------

